# New Yahoo group



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Looking for people that want to get on the Illinois, upper K, Rogue, Carberry, applegate and many other runs in the area. Send snow Bear Camp is still open.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Bump


----------

